# intellij idea mit SVN tortoise 1.8 verwenden



## REC (26. Okt 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe heute IDEA 12.1.6 installiert. Und Tortoise 1.8. Ich habe auf Google Code ein neues Projekt eröffnet und kann da einzelne Files auch einchecken. Ich habe dann als Probe mal ein neues Projekt in IDEA gmacht und habe dann über die Funktion Import into "Versions Control" die Files des neuen Projekt eingecheckt. Nun aber wenn ich danach ein File in IDEA ändere erkennt das IDEA gar nicht. Ich bekomme immer die Meldung "This client is too old to work with the working copy at C:\Users\Benutzer\IdeaProjects (format 31) E155021.

WEiss jemand was ich falsch mache? Fange ich schon gnaz falsch an? Ich habe es auch mit Tortoise 1.6 und 1.7 probiert.


----------



## BuckRogers (30. Dez 2013)

Hi,

wir reden hier von SVN ja?
Ist dem so, dann vermute ich, dass man neben Tortoise noch einen anderen SVN client braucht. 
Wir nutzen zusätzlich noch SlikSVN.


----------



## turtle (30. Dez 2013)

Vielleicht gibt das hier einen Hinweis?


----------

